# Coursework dealines.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im trying to write an essay about the Nazi extermination of the Jews. Was it intentional or was it opportunism.Its gotta be 2500 words. Ive written 650. Grrr....


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

I know the feeling, I've spent most of my weekend avoiding my essay "Assess the sociological evidence and arguments for the view that the media have created and perpetuated stereotypes based on gender." 5000 words in by tomorrow. The problems caused by having a life...and choosing to continue studying! It's going to be a late night..







Good Luck!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have avoided it for weeks now.Took it home at the weekend and then avoided it as well. lol.Its in for Tuesday, but i want to finish the bulk of it tonight, and then look for evidence and quotes tomorrow afternoon.Never goes to plan how you want it to does it?


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

I always have good intentions, but somehow I always end up doing it in a rush! Denial usually works with me - a subtle shove of the book, kick under the bed!We will ever learn...hmm lets hope not!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am not at 1200 words. Im half way through, but i have run our of things to say!


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

I have two final essays that are due this week - both in the 2500 word range. I've put them off far too long. I am now counting on panic to get me through.







good luck, everyone.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Right, im at 1750 words now. Im hoping, that i can get away with only 2000 words. Maybe a few more if i find some good quotes. So far, i have not used any books except one old textbooks. If i get a few books out of the library tomorrow, i can cite a few of them which will fill up m word count. Im almost there! Will type it up over the course of the day tomorrow. Should be done by tomorrow night. Phew.


----------



## Ashe (Sep 23, 2001)

I wrote a paper on that during the summer. As luck would have it, it got stuck in some odd corner of my hard drive and I still have it...I put it online here.. It may be complete garbage, but maybe it will prove to be useful garbage?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh my, its even got the same quotes as me! That is so cool! What grade did you get for it?


----------



## Ashe (Sep 23, 2001)

I got an A on the paper and the course.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No way, you have totally even quoted the same things that i have! Scary, i thought i was reading my own essay!I think mine has to bea bit longer than your was, but it is so helpful to have something to work off of. I still have about a 1000 words to go. I love the way you summe dit up, i might steal that quote if thats ok? Do you have the book it came from or are you just citing the website?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

THis is what i have done so far. I am aware it is written like a 5 year old. But i will proof read when im done.Was the Nazi extermination of the Jews a matter of deliberate intention or improvisation?In todayï¿½s society, most people are agreed that the nazi extermination of the Jews was cold hearted and well planned from the very beginning. There were, however, a great deal of evidence to the contrary is available. In the early days of ###, before the Nazis became fiercely popular, ### had already stated his anti Semitism in ï¿½mien Kampfï¿½. There was already a lot of anti Semitism throughout Europe and Germany. ï¿½This minority had many obstacles put in the way of its integration into the majority society which originated in widespread anti Semitism.ï¿½So this was nothing new. The Holocaust could have been from the result of either school of thought.The basis of the argument is this: Intentionalist versus Structuralist or Opportunist. The holocaust highlights the large differences between these two even more. The intentionalists believe that ### and the Nazi party not only hated the Jews, but actually strove to kill them. While in prison ### write ï¿½Mien Kampfï¿½ (1924). Mien Kampf consisted of passages that he repeated over and over containing anti Semite ravings and discontent with the Treaty of Versailles. ï¿½The existence of our own nation is a thousand times more important to us than an alien raceï¿½..Had we put under poison gas, before the [First Word] War or during its course, 12,000 or 15,000 or more of those Hebrew [Jewish] corrupters, as hundreds of thousands of our best German workers from all strata and occupations had to endure, then millions of victims of the Front would not have been in vain. we would have saved a million German lives to dear for the futureï¿½158. A large part of Mien Kampf is very similar to Bethmann Hollwegs September Program which was written when he was chancellor in 1914, so many of Hitlerï¿½s ideas were not new and had been taken straight from other leaders. The main Nazi idea was to have more living space for real Germans, the Aryans and the Austrians. This policy was known as Lebensraum or living space. Unluckily for the Jews this did not include them as ### did not see any space for them in the Third Reich. In contrast to this we have the structuralists or opportunists who believed that the Nazi party did plan not plan their killing spree of the Jews and that the holocaust came from a badly run and improvised government. The structuralists argue that the government was unsystematic, and if they had thought through the consequences of mass genocide then they may not have even begun to do this. The Nazis became preoccupied and one of the reasons for the Germans losing the war was because they put all of their time, effort and resources into getting rid of ï¿½Undesirablesï¿½. Before 1941 the Jewish extermination could never have been predicted, the final solution was not decided upon until 1941. Historians must ask themselves how this can possibly be true when evidence like ï¿½Mien Kampfï¿½ and speeches at Nuremburg clearly state what ### really had in store. In one respect Hitlerï¿½s book could have been passed off as merely the rantings of a mad man in prison, the German people did not expect for one minute that ### would actually carry this out.The Nazi party appeared to respond in an irrational way with no real plan. If they had not been so preoccupied with expansionist policies then Germany could have won the war.A policy of Euthanasia was introduced a long time before concentration camps were created for the Jewish community. In 1939 six thousand handicapped babies, children and teenagers were willed using methods of starvation or lethal injections. Gas chambers were installed into asylums shortly afterwards. Public outcry caused ### to stop euthanasia in 1941. Mental disorders such as ï¿½congenital feeble mindednessï¿½, ï¿½Schizophreniaï¿½ and ï¿½Huntingtonï¿½s Choreaï¿½ meant that these people were not seen as socially useful human beings. If not killed quite often would be sterilised. Ordinary Germans send ### letters asking for ï¿½mercy killingsï¿½. This leads historians to believe the intentionalists because death camps seem like an obvious continuity from the ï¿½mercy killingsï¿½. But in support of the structuralists this proves that to an extent this policy was improvised because it was as a result of the letters from the general public about Mercy Killing.The Reichstag speech made my ### in 1933 stated that if war were to break out in Europe then the Jews were as good as dead, which shows a consistency with the Nazi plan. ï¿½If international finance Jewry in and outside Europe should succeed in once again plunging the nations into a world war, then the result will not be the victory of Jewry, but rather the annihilation of the Jewish race in Europe!ï¿½Later that year in April the National Boycott of Jewish businesses and the introduction of the Star of David to make the Jews stand out marks the beginnings of legal discrimination. It must be taken into consideration that this took places a matter of months after ### has consolidated power meaning that he must have had some kind of plan when he started.A key difference between Intentionalists and Structuralists is their ideas about the concentration camps. It is acknowledged that the camps existed, but it is thought that the number of Jews killed was not as great as six million, much a much lower number.Goldhagen states that it was not just the Nazis that wanted to rid German of the Jews, but it was the community as a whole. Germany was an anti Semitic country, and had for years used the Jews as a scapegoat for all the trouble, economic, social and political.ï¿½From the beginning of the nineteenth century, anti-Semitism was ubiquitous in Germany. It was its ï¿½common senseï¿½.ï¿½ Pg 5 goldhagen.Because the killing of Jews had become part of the social norm for them many Germans just came to accept it which is why there was so little in the way of resistance to it. It was as if the German people had been conditioned into turning a blind eye, maybe even so far as to support the policy.ï¿½Because this was a cultural norm, a majority of normal Germans had become willing to kill Jewsï¿½. Pg 5 goldOne of the problems facing historians was that there were never any signed documents that prove it was ### that instigated the mass extermination. It is most likely that he had many people acting on his behalf. However, his supporters must have taken their lead from somewhere. It is true with governments that the leader would probably not sign things that are likely to incriminate himself, which is why the army or SS leaders took control. This is where the structuralist argument falls down. How can historians such as Mommsen and Broszat justify themselves in saying that ### did not plan this genocide? Does the speech at Nuremburg not speak for itself? Or Mien Kampf? The 1942 conference at Wannsee decided on the final solution, but yet again in an improvised style ### did not himself sign any documents. It is generally believed that the SS took their orders from the Furher. This in itself is consistent with the intentionalist idea. Death camps take time, money and effort, railways need to be built and camps need upkeep. Surely this would cause so many logistical problems that ### would have at least waited until after the war, which would have been the sensible idea. His tunnel vision was so great that he could not see he was totally ruining his chances to win the war. If Hitlers policies had not been structured toward this end, then the Jews could have made cheap labour, after all Germany was at war with Europe, so extra man power on the front line or in munitions factories surely would have been welcomed?


----------



## Ashe (Sep 23, 2001)

I'm going to read through your essay a few times. I'll edit/change this message with input/suggestions/comments/etc. when I finish. Just letting you know I'm here


----------



## Ashe (Sep 23, 2001)

Shows how much I know...editing isn't enabled on these forums. Oh well...I'm not surprise we share quotes. Many of these are very common (you'll see alot of chapter titles with them as blurbs, and they can often be found in many textbooks and general Holocaust introduction/summary type books as well)I think you have a good foundation, like you said, it just needs some reworking and fleshing out. In your editing and rewwrite, you may want to try and establish a smoother flow. In my experience, aside from it being good writing practice, a paper that flows well and is easy to read can often make up for a few errors. Remember that the professor and/or grading assistant probably has scores of pages of student-written work to read...just trying to put it in a different light. I'm not saying it can make up for glaring omissions...but I think it really helps.I would like to suggest you visit Yad Vashem's website. If you did not know already, this is the center in Israel dedicated to the Holocaust - study, rememberance, analysis, and so forth. They've expanded the site significantly since I took the class. There is now a SHOAH section, as well as a collection of good, primary source documents that were not there when I wrote my essay. The teacher I had actually studied and lectured there for a time. I really liked the course, and am very ashamed at the paper I wrote (I had planned something more grand), but it was only an elective and I had 4 other classes, 3 of which were degree requisites. Practicality overrode


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have finished.Im exhausted. Sorry no reply last night. Had a drama. Will post about it later, its funny!


----------

